# OpenOffice.org or LibreOffice?



## nisargshah95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello, my beta version of Office 2010 just expired on 31st Oct. So I am looking forward to installing *OpenOffice.org* or *LibreOffice*. But because of their similarities, I can't decide which to use. Can you guys help me? 

PS - If you suggest any other office suite, please note that it should be _free_.

Thanks in advance,
Nisarg Shah.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 3, 2010)

LibreOffice is a fork of Openoffice since the latter was taken over by Oracle. There is hardly any difference between them.

LibreOffice is in development stage, though is very stable.

You can go ahead and install any of the two.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2010)

yea, install any.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2010)

I prefer open office more.

BTW, can somebody tell me how good is K-office compared to open office ?


----------



## gk2k (Nov 9, 2010)

topgear said:


> I prefer open office more.
> 
> BTW, can somebody tell me how good is K-office compared to open office ?



In KOffice support for docx format is not complete, though there is an ongoing effort to do this. The KOffice 2.3 beta is worth giving a try.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 10, 2010)

^The interface is radically different and you will always feel the suite is still WIP and not a finished product at all.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

Will try the new version of both of'em linux next month if I can get some time.

BTW, Koffice can be installed on windows as well - though that may be some old version - right??


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

KOffice on Windows is just not worth it.


----------



## gk2k (Nov 11, 2010)

KOffice as a end user product has a lot of short comings. Even the developer team knows it and acknowledges it. 
There are a lot of effort going on in improving it with the help of Nokia.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

So nokia is helping in the development of K-office - that's a new piece of info to me


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't expect much from these Big Corporations. :/


----------



## gk2k (Nov 15, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't expect much from these Big Corporations. :/



They too have a stake in its development. They are using K-Office and developing a mobile office suite(FreOffice). I too was involved in its development, so can say that serious effort is being put into development.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 15, 2010)

^But serious developers really don't trust these corporations.
Can you enlighten us as what is the _real_ vision of K-Office apart from providing a half-baked office suite to complete KDE experience.


----------



## gk2k (Nov 16, 2010)

Rahim said:


> ^But serious developers really don't trust these corporations.
> Can you enlighten us as what is the _real_ vision of K-Office apart from providing a half-baked office suite to complete KDE experience.



I agree that K-Office is at the moment half baked. It does not mean that it is the vision of the suite. OpenOffice had the financial backing of SUN and then ORACLE. This enabled them to provide better user experience.

K-Office is a office suite that has been developed by voluntary contributors. Funding has been mainly from the KDE community. Nokia's support will help the project financially and in turn lead to a better product.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 19, 2010)

lets hope for the best. in either way, Foss will be benefitted.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 20, 2010)

I suggest that now we should boycott "Oracle's" OpenOffice.Org as many leading developers of OOo were asked to resign by Oracle.. We should start using LibreOffice now...

Read this..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Dec 16, 2010)

Read This.. I dont think OOo is going to die like this anyway. I think its undergoing improvements !


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2010)

^ in the link above there is pricing for use of open office, has the Star Office been discontinued and in its place they are promoting open office as commercial alternate ?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 17, 2010)

There is a lack of trust between Corporates and FOSS Developers and rightly so.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2010)

I kind of liked KOffice's wordprocessor's layout.
Simple and easy to use.

But yeah I agree its a bit lagging in terms of features when compared to other office suites.

But hopefully as KDE is the world's biggest Qt project, and since Nokia owns Qt, they would do *some* good to it. I never trust large corporates in opensource, but a little help would always be welcome


----------



## gk2k (Dec 17, 2010)

Its simple economics; projects need developers and developers need money...big corporations have money. Even Open source projects are no exception. 
Part time developers are not able to put that much man hours that is required to make a project compete with proprietary ones. 
Big corporations can pour in the man hours, so they must be welcome by any Open Source project.


----------



## n.tech7 (Feb 10, 2011)

I like open office, it is very much same like MS office.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 10, 2011)

Libreoffice will be bundled with the next ubuntu distro
read this somewhere that all the big name Linux Distributors are leaving OppenOffice for good


----------



## paroh (Feb 10, 2011)

+LibreOffice


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm using LibreOffice 3.3. It works much faster than OpenOffice.org ever did.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2011)

LibereOffice is now available for PCLOS  
@ico and lfc: Confirmed! Libre *do* work much faster in PCLOS than Win 7. Snappy Office Suite.......


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2011)

ico said:


> I'm using LibreOffice 3.3. It works much faster than OpenOffice.org ever did.



Can we get it for windows I mean does it has any version for windows like Open office.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2011)

^Of course it has!! Size : 215 MB
LibreOffice Productivity Suite Download  LibreOffice

Portable Edition : Size - 118 MB
*portableapps.com/apps/office/libreoffice_portable


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2011)

Rahim said:


> LibereOffice is now available for PCLOS
> @ico and lfc: Confirmed! Libre *do* work much faster in PCLOS than Win 7. Snappy Office Suite.......


yup, very fast.

Not much of a difference in Windows.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Of course it has!! Size : 215 MB
> LibreOffice Productivity Suite Download  LibreOffice
> 
> Portable Edition : Size - 118 MB
> LibreOffice Portable | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives



^^ Thanks a ton - I will try it on windows


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd like to try out LibreOffice for some comparison with OOo. Hope Digit packs it up with next month's edition...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 15, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> I'd like to try out LibreOffice for some comparison with OOo. Hope Digit packs it up with next month's edition...


Jan issue has it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

Jan has only has Ubuntu version.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

Download it from the link that _Rahim_ has provided or make a demand in March/April demand thread for the windows version.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 16, 2011)

Now I am using Artistx 1.0 in  my Laptop which is based on 10.04 Lucid with all the updates, Libre Office version 3.3 installed, no difference with OOo with features and performance,hope future release may trim the code base and boost the speed'n performance..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 29, 2011)

I installed Libreoffice a month back. Not much different from openoffice. Opens a little faster than openoffice. I use Writer and Impress it everyday, no hiccups.


----------



## iamharish15 (May 21, 2011)

I am currently using OpenOffice.org in Linux Mint 9 and found it similar to MS Office in features and simplicity, 
I haven't tried LibreOffice though, but OpenOffice.org seems like a complete package to me, I will try LibreOffice and share my views about that too!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

get the latest version of LibreOffice here-
LibreOffice Productivity Suite Download » LibreOffice
and latest Open Office'-
OpenOffice.org Downloads

Really want the Open office name donated to the document foundation.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2011)

Libreoffice v 3.4 released!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2011)

^ thanks for the update ........... downloading now..........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Libreoffice v 3.4 released!!



And OpenOffice.org has been donated to the Apache Foundation. Wonder how soon or late will the projects merge.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

Bloat reduction in LibreOffice 3.4.0


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And OpenOffice.org has been donated to the Apache Foundation. Wonder how soon or late will the projects merge.



The Document Foundation does not like this move and says Apache is not the right place for Oo.org

@SysGeek: LibreOffice v 3.4 seems getting snappier with every release.
Is it possible to change the default UI/Theme of LibreOffice? It do looks dated


----------



## ARJOT SINGH (Jul 6, 2011)

*Regarding Open office*

Hey guys!
I m using open office for a very long time. But I think now its development is being stopped and a new Libre Office is taking its place.
So can anyone explain to me the difference between these two?
Also does Libre office has all the features of the open office like saving a doc to pdf and opening the newest docx and similar files?
Please tell me.
Thanks.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

I have merged your thread to an existing thread. Both are essentially the same. I would personally go with LibreOffice at the moment because it is faster.


----------

